# Cold Smoked Eggs Deviled



## tropics (May 31, 2015)

Finally got some time to play with smoke.

Let me introduce our players today

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

Yes my first time to smoke eggs smoked for 1hr 15 min 

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

Flash pic looks better

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

Plan on making Deviled Eggs out of these and some unsmoked

Thanks for looking will follow up with the deviled eggs.


----------



## pineywoods (May 31, 2015)

Smoked Deviled Eggs are very good


----------



## tropics (Jun 1, 2015)

Pineywoods said:


> Smoked Deviled Eggs are very good


Piney This was a first and I can see me making these a lot.The color is a 1/16th" deep very good flavor.Thanks for dropping a line,hope to make some Deviled later.

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]


----------



## bmaddox (Jun 1, 2015)

Out of all the things I have smoked I have yet to do any eggs. I guess I need to get on board because smoked deviled eggs sounds amazing.


----------



## tropics (Jun 1, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> Out of all the things I have smoked I have yet to do any eggs. I guess I need to get on board because smoked deviled eggs sounds amazing.


Will try to get the Deviled Eggs done later,these are fantastic the way they are.You will enjoy them.


----------



## tropics (Jun 2, 2015)

Had some time today so Deviled Eggs

1 slightly rounded Tbspn. Mayo 1 rounded tspn Mustard

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

Dust of Smoked Paprika 

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

Camera date is wrong again Eggs were smoked 5/31 the smoke has actually made it into the yoke.

Thanks for looking give them a try


----------



## tropics (Jun 4, 2015)

Just smoke a few more for the weekend.

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

Thanks for looking


----------



## smokinadam (Jun 4, 2015)

Next time maybe smoked pickled eggs? That intrigues myself as us in wisconsin usually have those readily available at taverns. 

Good looks Points coming!


----------



## tropics (Jun 4, 2015)

smokinadam said:


> Next time maybe smoked pickled eggs? That intrigues myself as us in wisconsin usually have those readily available at taverns.
> 
> Good looks Points coming!


That intrigues OH MY OH ME what to do first smoke or Pickle?

Adam Thanks for the point I appreciate it.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 4, 2015)

Richie...  next time cut the eggs in half first before putting in the cold smoker...  this way the yoke does get smoke and the cut part of the egg gets color too....   thought I had a picture of ones I did, but can't find it ...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 4, 2015)

For smoked pickled eggs smoke the eggs then pickle them. A fr End of mine who owned a quick mart would throw hard boiled eggs into the hot mama dausage jars! Sold the eggs 2 for a buck. He sold them faster than the hot mama sausages. He always had  4-6 dozen brining back in the beer cooler.


----------



## tropics (Jun 5, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> For smoked pickled eggs smoke the eggs then pickle them. A fr End of mine who owned a quick mart would throw hard boiled eggs into the hot mama dausage jars! Sold the eggs 2 for a buck. He sold them faster than the hot mama sausages. He always had 4-6 dozen brining back in the beer cooler.


Started the beets growing yesterday.This should be a long process LOL.


----------



## drewed (Jun 5, 2015)

Ok, I know that there are no dumb questions, but I'm going to try and have a few here...

1. Raw eggs or hardboiled?  

2. If hardboiled. the pealed or shells on?

3. Could I use raw eggs and heat + smoke to hard cook them, in the smoke?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 5, 2015)

Drewed said:


> Ok, I know that there are no dumb questions, but I'm going to try and have a few here...
> 
> 1. Raw eggs or hardboiled?
> 
> ...


1. Hardboiled

2. Peeled

3. yes these are pterodactyl eggs http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/79250/pterodactyl-deviled-eggs

You will get more smoke on the eggs using peeled hardboiled eggs. If youreally want smoke, slice them in half first.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139093/the-hard-facts-another-eggxperiment


----------



## tropics (Jun 5, 2015)

Drewed said:


> Ok, I know that there are no dumb questions, but I'm going to try and have a few here...
> 
> 1. Raw eggs or hardboiled?
> 
> ...


1 Hard boiled

2 pealed

3 they are your eggs.


----------



## bmaddox (Jun 5, 2015)

tropics said:


> *3 they are your eggs.*


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 5, 2015)

tropics said:


> Started the beets growing yesterday.This should be a long process LOL.


We didn't plant beets this year for some reason! Last year we had a nice crop, even pickled them. Turned out too sweet though.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/168674/this-years-harvest-pickled-beets-and-onions


----------



## tropics (Jun 5, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> We didn't plant beets this year for some reason! Last year we had a nice crop, even pickled them. Turned out too sweet though.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/168674/this-years-harvest-pickled-beets-and-onions


I have never grown beets,seen a package of seeds and figured I would try.I normally make a gallon or 2 of pickled eggs.I guess for the smoked eggs I will just make the sweet pickle brine.


----------



## smokinadam (Jun 5, 2015)

tropics said:


> I have never grown beets,seen a package of seeds and figured I would try.I normally make a gallon or 2 of pickled eggs.I guess for the smoked eggs I will just make the sweet pickle brine.


I prefer a nice jalapeno brine for my pickled eggs. Something about the twinge the vinegar gives followed by little heat from the jalapeno. Let me know how they turn out. I might need to do some before the 4th.


----------



## fpmich (Jun 11, 2015)

tropics, here is a post I put up, you may like.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/203351/odor-free-perfect-hard-boiled-eggs


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 28, 2015)

Richie, good looking eggs, I could eat deviled eggs til they come out my ears !


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 28, 2015)

We do eggs all the time.

Couple of things we like.

1- Cut the mayo in half, and substitute Greek yogurt

2- Add a pit of course ground horseradish

3- Sprinkle the top with some sea salt

I smoke them at 160, I find the cooler temp keep the "skin" from appearing on the exterior, I also smoke them for only 20-25 minutes.

Smoke ON!

-Jason


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 28, 2015)

Richie, I almost missed this one !  Nice lookin smoke !


----------



## tropics (Jun 29, 2015)

millerbuilds said:


> We do eggs all the time.
> 
> Couple of things we like.
> 
> ...


Jason Thanks for the info,just started playing with these.Can't hurt to have more options.

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jun 29, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Richie, I almost missed this one ! Nice lookin smoke !


Justin Really glad you were able to see it.Thanks for the point going to try to get some more done for the 4th.

Richie


----------



## tropics (Apr 26, 2016)

smokinadam said:


> Next time maybe smoked pickled eggs? That intrigues myself as us in wisconsin usually have those readily available at taverns.
> 
> Good looks Points coming!


Adam it took awhile to get around to it,but here they are bathing in the pickle brine.Smoked a doz or more put 6 up to see should be ready an a week or so

Richie

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

bathing

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

Be back in a few weeks

Richie


----------



## smokinadam (Apr 26, 2016)

tropics said:


> Adam it took awhile to get around to it,but here they are bathing in the pickle brine.Smoked a doz or more put 6 up to see should be ready an a week or so
> Richie
> 
> 
> ...


nice Richie!  New house I'll have 2 fridges... maybe 3 so I'll have room for pickled eggs! Using pickled beet juice?


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 6, 2016)

Looking good Richie.  I DO love deviled eggs!!!!  Never thought about smoking them first.  Gotta try that.  I think I'll cut them in half first.  

What kind of wood did you use??








Gary


----------



## tropics (May 7, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Looking good Richie.  I DO love deviled eggs!!!!  Never thought about smoking them first.  Gotta try that.  I think I'll cut them in half first.
> 
> What kind of wood did you use??
> 
> ...


Gary for the last batch Alder & Cob they are in the brine,the Deviled were smoked with Alder pellets Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## millerbuilds (May 7, 2016)

Hey All Smoked Egg Fans-

Here is a trick we use when hard boiling eggs.

We hard boil our eggs in a pressure cooker, they are super simple to peel. Even our 5 year old peels them with out leaving any shell on the egg or damaging the egg.

This is the one we use:













IMG_0791.JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ May 7, 2016






Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------

